# Beauceron meet up



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I met our breeder along with another owner who has a full brother of Panzer from a previous litter at a UKC show. I wasn't planning on showing, but they encouraged me to handle Echoe, Panzer's mom. Panzer also got to reunite with his sister from the same 
litter. We were the only Beaucerons there, not surprisingly.

Lexus, Panzer’s sister


Magellen, Panzer’s brother from a previous litter. He had his ears cropped poorly, unfortunately.


All owned by the same person. Jenga, Uolie, and Jackal (brother)


Panzer and Lexus




Uolie, Jackal, Echoe (mom), and Magellen

Daddy Garmin with his babies


Jackal


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

More..........


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

More........


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jenga. She is a mismarked harlequin, cannot be shown


Echoe


Magellen in back, Garmin, and Echoe



Family! Panzer (far left) got scratched by the cat so his eye brow was shaved 

Echoe and I. I would have dressed nicer if I knew I was going to show her.

Panzer, Lexus, Magellan, Garmin, Echoe, Jenga, Uolie, and Jackal


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

What a beautiful group! Thank you for sharing the photos. So, am I following correctly, all of the dogs are from the same breeder? What were your observations on the adult dogs? I'm still trying to collect information on Beaucerons right now.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

What gorgeous dogs! I think Jenga might be my favorite, even though she's mismarked... so pretty! I'm also curious to hear your thoughts on the adults you met!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Remaru said:


> What a beautiful group! Thank you for sharing the photos. So, am I following correctly, all of the dogs are from the same breeder? What were your observations on the adult dogs? I'm still trying to collect information on Beaucerons right now.





mudypony said:


> What gorgeous dogs! I think Jenga might be my favorite, even though she's mismarked... so pretty! I'm also curious to hear your thoughts on the adults you met!


*@Remaru* All except Uolie and Jenga are from our breeder.

*@mudypony* Jenga is stunning! She's so unique looking and she was just the sweetest.

All dogs were reserved and polite. They didn't come and solicit me for pets, but were happy and not shy to receive petting. Echoe didn't have any problems with me handling or stacking her even though she's only known me for a few hours. 

The dogs just laid there and watched people go by and were indifferent to other dogs. They have all been socialized really well though.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ooh just lovely! You're tempting me with another breed!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Ooh just lovely! You're tempting me with another breed!


They are so impressive! I definitely see more Beaucerons in my future.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Oooh I suuuper like Jackal, both his name AND him. That's a good name for that breed. Sounds tough!

Great pictures!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

kdawnk said:


> Oooh I suuuper like Jackal, both his name AND him. That's a good name for that breed. Sounds tough!
> 
> Great pictures!


 He's so handsome. He has a unique crop that I think fits him well. Her previous Beauceron was named Haunter (also love!) who had a similar crop. She's good at naming (Jackal, Haunter, Uolie, and Jenga)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

They sound absolutely perfect. Good size and build (not just weight but good muscle) for my needs and they seem to have the personality that I prefer in a dog. I went out of my way to socialize Lad because he is half LGD but I think he has collie personality, he never meets a stranger. I'm hoping he settles in that as he ages as I'm not really fond of super outgoing dogs. Though I have to say the Beauceron at the show who decided to introduce himself by climbing halfway into my lap did win me over.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Remaru said:


> They sound absolutely perfect. Good size and build (not just weight but good muscle) for my needs and they seem to have the personality that I prefer in a dog. I went out of my way to socialize Lad because he is half LGD but I think he has collie personality, he never meets a stranger. I'm hoping he settles in that as he ages as I'm not really fond of super outgoing dogs. Though I have to say the Beauceron at the show who decided to introduce himself by climbing halfway into my lap did win me over.


Haha that's cute, not too typical of the breed though. Panzer doesn't usually go up to strangers unless they encourage him. He will sit at peoples feet instead of asking for pets. He will usually find someone he likes and sit at their feet and just watch things. He does love a good belly rub though! 

I would describe the breed as very quietly watchful. It seems they like to take things in by watching and thinking before reacting/doing. As he gets older he will become more wary so it's important to socialize. I'm kind of nervous about doing a good enough job of socializing. I'm taking every opportunity I can to make sure he experiences many new things and people, but with such a strong breed there's a lot of pressure to do it right and the beauceron is totally different than what I know and am used to, opposite of a coonhound haha.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so freaking jealous! 

The breeder must have been heartbroken about Jenga's coloring. She is a beautiful girl.

It looks like Panzer had a great time, too.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I looooove Garmin. Handsome. <3 They're all beautiful.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sandakat said:


> I am so freaking jealous!
> 
> The breeder must have been heartbroken about Jenga's coloring. She is a beautiful girl.
> 
> It looks like Panzer had a great time, too.


I think she found a good home though . If I remember correctly, I believe she's from Chateau Rocher.



GoGoGypsy said:


> I looooove Garmin. Handsome. <3 They're all beautiful.


 He's my fav. So gorgeous!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Haha that's cute, not too typical of the breed though. Panzer doesn't usually go up to strangers unless they encourage him. He will sit at peoples feet instead of asking for pets. He will usually find someone he likes and sit at their feet and just watch things. He does love a good belly rub though!
> 
> I would describe the breed as very quietly watchful. It seems they like to take things in by watching and thinking before reacting/doing. As he gets older he will become more wary so it's important to socialize. I'm kind of nervous about doing a good enough job of socializing. I'm taking every opportunity I can to make sure he experiences many new things and people, but with such a strong breed there's a lot of pressure to do it right and the beauceron is totally different than what I know and am used to, opposite of a coonhound haha.


I knew it wasn't typical of the breed, I don't know if it is normal for this dog, he didn't do it to anyone else. He may just be super social as a show dog, or he may have just felt like I needed him in my lap at that moment. We happened to snag seats at the edge of the ring where the handlers and dogs lined up just before being examined by the judge so several of the dogs took a moment to visit with us. It was a pretty laid back show and a couple of the handlers asked the boys if they wanted to pet the dogs, the Rottweiler and Saint Bernard handlers in particular both insisted their dogs would feel better if they got to greet the kids LOL. But for some reason the Beauceron pushed past the little retaining fence and shoved his head and front paws into my lap, same thing Lad does when he decides I need a snuggle. It took his handler a minute to figure out he had done it (he was talking with another handler) so I got a good snuggle. I knew about Beaucerons before but he definitely put them on my radar. 

I was really worried about socializing Lad too. With being half LGD breeds I was a little concerned that he might wind up too gaurdy to be used as a SD. You are doing a great job with Panzer. He is going to grow up to be an amazing dog.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Beautiful dogs! I don't know much about the breed but those pics are tempting me to find out more!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ugh I need one so bad now ><


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Remaru said:


> I knew it wasn't typical of the breed, I don't know if it is normal for this dog, he didn't do it to anyone else. He may just be super social as a show dog, or he may have just felt like I needed him in my lap at that moment. We happened to snag seats at the edge of the ring where the handlers and dogs lined up just before being examined by the judge so several of the dogs took a moment to visit with us. It was a pretty laid back show and a couple of the handlers asked the boys if they wanted to pet the dogs, the Rottweiler and Saint Bernard handlers in particular both insisted their dogs would feel better if they got to greet the kids LOL. But for some reason the Beauceron pushed past the little retaining fence and shoved his head and front paws into my lap, same thing Lad does when he decides I need a snuggle. It took his handler a minute to figure out he had done it (he was talking with another handler) so I got a good snuggle. I knew about Beaucerons before but he definitely put them on my radar.
> 
> I was really worried about socializing Lad too. With being half LGD breeds I was a little concerned that he might wind up too gaurdy to be used as a SD. You are doing a great job with Panzer. He is going to grow up to be an amazing dog.


I think he has a good temperament so I'm sure he'll turn out fine. So far he's only a little shy with new dogs, but warms up after a couple sniffs. He's not shy at all with people, just reserved in a way that he won't normally solicit attention from a stranger unless they make kissy noises at him haha. Ryker would run up to strangers and jump on them. I don't think I need to worry about Panzer jumping up on people. 



TSTrainer said:


> Beautiful dogs! I don't know much about the breed but those pics are tempting me to find out more!


 Thank you!


missc89 said:


> Ugh I need one so bad now ><


Don't worry, I'll be posting tons of pics so you can live vicariously through me for a while  I might be showing Panzer Sunday the 27th at a UKC show if they are having a puppy group. Not sure if they are yet though.


----------

